# Leak is killing me!



## rookie roofer (Jun 1, 2009)

Added a roof onto a pre-existing deck. Customer wanted metal on new roof instead of shingles to match the rest of house. I butted metal to house facia 1/2 inch below shingles. I installed metal flashing over seam, 3 inches under shingles and 5 over new metal. Glued shingles to flashing with generous dose of black jack. Screwed flashing to metal on the ridges at facia and at outer edge. Covered screws at facia with black jack. Filled voids between ridges in metal under flashing with Great Stuff foam. Roof leaks where metal meets house and runs down facia from one end to the other. Someone help me. I dont know what else to do.


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry about your luck. 

Roofing is a skilled trade. It takes more than a few tubes of "black jack" to be a roofer.

My advice to you is to hire a skilled roofer to fix this problem for you.


----------



## rookie roofer (Jun 1, 2009)

2 "skilled roofers" have looked at it in the last week and said i have done everything just as they would have. They had no more ideas. That is why I logged on here. I thought i would get good advice from people in the same field. If your only advice is to hire someone else, you can keep it to yourself and quit wasting my time. By the way, I fixed the leak this morning.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

This thread needs pics. I for one would never dare dream of using great stuff or roof cement on a new roof, nor have I ever seen a spec calling for great stuff or roof cement at a tie-in.

Best thing to do is contact the manufacturer of the metal panels you installed and ask them for a detail on the tie in, should have done that in the first place. 



By the way, how do you know you fixed it? Has it rained since this morning? What did you do to fix it?


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

rookie roofer said:


> 2 "skilled roofers" have looked at it in the last week and said i have done everything just as they would have. They had no more ideas. That is why I logged on here. I thought i would get good advice from people in the same field. If your only advice is to hire someone else, you can keep it to yourself and quit wasting my time. By the way, I fixed the leak this morning.


 
"2 skilled roofers" huh?

Is that why you come on the world wide intertube looking for answers?

So how did you fix it? 

Please don't tell us you used another tube of "black jack".


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I would like to see some photos of the Before and After applications done to correct the problem.

Ed


----------



## dwightlightnin (Jul 30, 2009)

i know that sometimes the hired help will torque the screws down to far and blow out the rubber washer on the screw.so if its metal panels check to see if the washers are blown out all over the roof.


----------



## tridentroofing (Oct 1, 2009)

There can be many reasons for a leak. Leaks can be the result of poor roof system installation, mechanical damage such as dropped screwdrivers or knives, plugged roof drains, roofing material failure, HVAC problems; the list goes on. It can also be caused by inadequate maintenance. What is mistaken for a roof leak can sometimes be a problem with the plumbing, especially with commercial buildings because fire sprinkler lines usually run along the attic space. This is often identified by a leak occurring when it isn’t raining.
A leaky roof does not always require a completely new roof, but it will take a professional to make that determination. When the proper safety precautions are taken, and when you have the right tools, you can fix your own roof. However, some leaks may require professional assistance, and it may be cheaper in the long run to have someone do it for you. Additionally, roofing is a specialized skill and installation can be dangerous -- not a project recommended for the do-it-yourselfer. While you may feel overwhelmed by a leaky, damaged roof, using a roofing contractor for a properly finished job using quality, lasting materials will provide assurance that your home will be safe, sound and dry for years to come.


----------



## acc (Nov 17, 2009)

Black Jack should not be used to permanently stop a leak on any roof ! That would only be done on a quick fix t'il you have time to repair that situation. Pictures would definetly help to see the problem . Perhaps if your saying that the flashing was inspected and installed right, your problem could be coming for a higher part of the roof and running down underneath the new flashing.


----------



## robert (Oct 29, 2008)

What type of metal roof? Meaning panel profile,first you should turn the flat area of the panel at the facia up to the same hieght as the ribs. if this is a low slope are your flashing should come out at 16 inches onto roof and use foam closures to prevent water from getting in


----------



## robert (Oct 29, 2008)

It is a common problem on metal roofs to flat will blow up under flashing,have to take extra precautions to prevent leaks.You will need hand brakes to turn up the sheet at the facia.


----------

